# A few new projects



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Last weekend I went to FrightfestBC, and wanted to take a few new pieces with me. 
I'd been quite the prop making slacker for pretty much a year though so I had nothing to show. 
I decided I best get my butt in gear and in the last week and a half I finished my witch:









And I made a head for the rc zombie crawler I received from bourno:









There is a little more info and pictures of each project on my website.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, both show amazing craftmenship.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are so amazing.. You are so very talented.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Just can't say it enough, they are fabulous!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like that witch alot..the embellishments make it just right..nice staff too.
Your zombie head rocks....what is the covering on that?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Deadspider, You rock!! You just threw together two awsome prop's. nice job!!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very well done!!! You are talented!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Fabulous and amazing work!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

O.O i am agog. i can't do that in a month, let alone a weekend.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


Lilly - they are paper mache and pulp mache, theres a bit more info on my site about them.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Looking Good*



DeadSpider said:


> And I made a head for the rc zombie crawler I received from bourno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like found Screamers long lost relative!










As always nice work Dead Spider.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice DS --was wondering what you've been doing


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome work as always, DS. Can't wait to see what's next!
Paul


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You are amazing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I too am agog

whats a gog?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't believe you can do that with paper and glue. Awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow deadspider...just great work...thanks


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

They both rock utterly. You have a great talent for faces! That witch really pops; the expression is so real. I bet Dench thinks she's a real hottie!

And that corpse head is just plain gross. Bravo!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Amazing work! After the amazing Mr. Dench I didn't think you could top yourself but WOW did you ever! Bravo!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They are both too cool, but I just love the witch.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

good craftmanship


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

wow...you rock.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

the witch is beautiful (well, you know what I mean). Love the face but also appreciate the detail you put into the hands.


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice, cool work


----------

